# 1407 on floor this afternoon



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HB-1407 is on the floor for a House vote early afternon today. This your time. Ask for a Do Not Pass.

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] ; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; 
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

By Your District:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Emails have been sent.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Contact your buddies to get 'er done. It's show time.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Showtime!!!!! Bring out the clowns!!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The floor vote might be getting back a day or two, so there is time to get your emails in.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick....I believe that was just for amendments.

It is on the calandar tomorrow.towards the bottom.

Still time to get after our Reps.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Ken,
Please don't pretend you care about waterfowl and hunting for future generations. I can understand residents wanting to protect waterfowl hunting in your state. What I can't understand, if you really cared, how you can stand on the sidelines and let tiling become easier for your state and eventually remove habitat that waterfowl need. Do you really think that NR hunting in 3 more counties for early goose is going to have a big impact on resident hunting opportunities? There must be a monetary gain for you to want this bill to pass. Please don't think that your work on keeping NR days limited really had a big impact on hunting in your state, if this bill passes and tiling becomes easier and more habitat is lost, all hunters and waterfowl have lost. Would like to hear why you support 1407?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

It will be very telling if the tiling bill gets the same level of attention here as the non-resident hunting bill have.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> Ken,
> Please don't pretend you care about waterfowl and hunting for future generations. I can understand residents wanting to protect waterfowl hunting in your state. What I can't understand, if you really cared, how you can stand on the sidelines and let tiling become easier for your state and eventually remove habitat that waterfowl need. Do you really think that NR hunting in 3 more counties for early goose is going to have a big impact on resident hunting opportunities? There must be a monetary gain for you to want this bill to pass. Please don't think that your work on keeping NR days limited really had a big impact on hunting in your state, if this bill passes and tiling becomes easier and more habitat is lost, all hunters and waterfowl have lost. Would like to hear why you support 1407?


Mule....don't pretend that you know me.You don't. :eyeroll:

Pay attention now.....Where did I say I didn't care about the tileing bills???? :huh:

Look at the thread regarding tileing.63 responses and 783 looks.Tell me again that no one is paying attention. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

We take them 1 at a time.1407 is on the floor today!!!!!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys, the tiling issue has it's own thread, lets keep that discussion there. Thank you.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Any updates on this bill?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Should get voted on today. There are bout 6 bills ahead of it to be considered.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This link from Bob K lets you track it in live time:

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/lcn/assembl ... mber=house


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like it got pushed back to Monday the 21st.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

1407 (nonresident early goose season) is still hanging out there and has a floor vote coming. Refresh your 2 House members and ask them for a Do Not Pass on 1407.

Contact here:
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The bill passed

Yes.....67

No.....26


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There was no discussion at all.Dekrey basically got all the yes votes for this because of the sunset clause.He said the GNF will be required to do a 2 year study.Then it will come back in 2013.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We'll see how it goes on the Senate side.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The House has been disappointing today......... :eyeroll: .


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

No surprise at all, just to bad it doesn't include the whole state.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

This obviously was going to be hard to kill when the Committee recommendation was 12 to 2 DO PASS. And it surely was not good that NOT ONE representative got up to speak against the bill. It's disgusting to me that out of the 26 "no" votes, that not one of those would speak against the bill. That really makes it an up hill battle.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

UPDATE: Thanks to those whom helped get, and got my account reactivated. :beer: I believe we now have to wait until crossover, and then we will work on our Senator's to get rid of this ill, pill, of a bill! Hit them hard with letters, and/or phone calls, every day. Be courteous, conscientious, and straight to the point. This is one bad apple of a piece of legislation that needs to die now. JOIN the good fight now telling all friends to JOIN up too! :thumb:

Ima870man eace: 
Jeff


----------

